#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-06
 * Hrakleaz GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !
<georgeK> fw
<nabalm> kalisperaaaaaaaaa
<nabalm> gnorizetai kaneis gia to playwire??kati to opoio den blepoyme sta video sport24
<Geochr> \greeklish
<Euaki> Μερικοί άνθρωποι δυσκολεύονται να διαβάζουν greeklish, οπότε αν απευθύνεστε σε όλους στο κανάλι, προτιμήστε να γράφετε ελληνικά.
<nabalm> ουφ!!!
<nabalm> γνωριζεται κανεις για το playwire?κατι το οποιο δεν μπορουμε να δουμε στα βιντεο στο site sport24
<lastwarrior> kalespera einai kaneis on edw gia ena help?
<lastwarrior> kalispera*
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318907#p318907>
<Symeon_> Καλησπέρα! Δουλεύει κανείς με postfix?
<Tassos> μόλις με πήρε τηλ. ένας φίλος και μου είπε πως όταν ανοίγει το ubuntu 14.04 που του έχω βάλει σε partition
<Tassos> δε βλέπει τίποτα παρά μόνο το wallpaper
<Tassos> τι στο καλό έχει γίνει; ( δε μπορώ καταλάβω εγώ.. :/ ) ούτε ctrl + alt + t που του είπα να πατήσει
<Tassos> ούτε το terminal του ανοίγει :/ τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει βρε μάγκες;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ VCD /DVD- UBUNTU 14.O4] <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318938#p318938>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315321#p315321>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα http://ubuntu.otenet.gr/ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318955#p318955>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2370-1: APT vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2370-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2371-1: Exuberant Ctags vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2371-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-09
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2379-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2379-1/> || USN-2378-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2378-1/> || USN-2377-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2377-1/> || USN-2376-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2376-1/> || USN-2375-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2380-1: Bash vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2380-1/>
<LoganL> καλησπέρα  αντιμετοπίζω ένα πρόβλημα έχω dualboot με ubuntu/arch  kι έκανα update-grub με το ubuntu και το arch δεν bootarei απότι κατάλαβα δεν κάνει mount το / παρτιτιον
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2381-1: Rsyslog vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2381-1/>
<katerina> kseri kanis giati simveni otan sindeo to kinito me to laptop kai paw na stilo apo to kinito sto laptop mia fwtografia mou lei Another operation in progress?
<katerina> kseri kanis giati den me afini?
<katerina> ?
<Geochr> \greeklish
<Euaki> Μερικοί άνθρωποι δυσκολεύονται να διαβάζουν greeklish, οπότε αν απευθύνεστε σε όλους στο κανάλι, προτιμήστε να γράφετε ελληνικά.
<Geochr> katerina, με ποιο τρόπο συνδέεσαι ;
<katerina> bluetooth
<katerina> sindeo to kinito me to laptop
<katerina> kai pataw apo to pc ekserevnisi arxeio apo to kinhto kai pataw antigrafi epikolisi sthn epifania ergasias mou vgazi ayto pou egrapsa prin
<Geochr> ποια εκδοση ubuntu έχεις;
<katerina> linuxmind17 lei
<Geochr> η οποία είναι βασισμένη στη 14.04
<Geochr> και έχει αναφερθεί σχετικό bug για το πρόβλημά σου:
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1284308
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1284308 in obex-data-server (Ubuntu) "Bogus "another operation in progress" error. Can't copy files from a bluetooth device" [Medium,Confirmed]
<katerina> mporo na kanw kati egw na li8i?
<Geochr> αυτό εμφανίστηκε από την 13.10 και μετά
<katerina> ti na kanw les
<Geochr> μπορείς να κάνεις και εσύ εγγραφή στο bug και να παρακολουθείς μήπως βρεθεί κάποιο workaround έωσ ότου το διορθώσουν με κάπια αναβάθμιση
<Geochr> επίσης καλό είναι να καταθέσης και εσύ τη δική σου εμπειρία
<katerina> den iparxi kapoia lisi amesi wste na perasw ths fwtografies?
<Geochr> συνδέσου με καλώδιο!
<Geochr> απλά, γρήγορα και σταθερά!!!
<Geochr> :)
<katerina> to kinito den eixe mesa kati ektos to fortisti kai akoustika
<Geochr> είναι παλιό κινητό; ρωτάω γιατί τα νέα έχουν αποσπώμενο καλώδιο από το φορτιστή
<katerina> fetos to pira eine to nokia 515
<sp_> kalhspera
<sp_> xwris na exo allaksei to password den to anagnorizei!
<sp_> ti mporei na egine?
<kerato> se xakaran
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-10
<Tassos> Μάγκες παρήγγειλα αυτή εδώ την κάρτα γραφικών :
<Tassos> http://www.e-shop.gr/xfx-amd-radeon-r7-240-r7-240a-clh4-core-edition-2gb-ddr3-lp-pci-e-retail-p-PER.519764
<Tassos> αλλά ΔΕ παίρνει τροφοδοσία από ρεύμα, μονάχα συνδέετε πάνω στην μητρική και με παραξενεύει αυτό :/
<Tassos> για δύο λόγους 1ος και κύριος γιατί και το βιβλιαράκι μέσα δείχνει ένα τύπο τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος ( πως να γίνει πιο σωστά )
<kerato> h exei 6pino gia to trofodotiko h den exei re taso
<Tassos> και 2ο γιατί η παλιά μου η κάρτα είχε εκείνη τροφοδοσία και από το τροφοδοτικό.. αυτή; Τι δε χρειάζεται ;
<kerato> e den exoun oles
<Tassos> ναι ; δεν έχουν όλες; σίγουρα; ( και εγώ αυτό υποψιάστηκα αλλά θα σου δείξω τώρα ένα βιβλιαράκι που περιείχε )
<kerato> sigoura
<Tassos> μάλλον αναφέρετε γενικά... αλλά λες ρε γαμώτο τι μου δείχνει τώρα.. :/ ^_^ που είναι τα πηνία αυτά να το συνδέσω
<Tassos> αχαχ
<Tassos> ορίστε :
<Tassos> http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd487/learn1000/graficdriver.jpg
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-11
<Tassos> καλημέρα :)
<sp_> kalhmera
<sp_> Pos mporw na prostheso efarmoges stin pano mpara sthn 14.04?
<popas> καλησπερα σε ολους - μια ερωτηση - απορια
<popas> μπορούμε να σβήσουμε τα αρχεία από το root/ . Trash-0
<popas> στο ubuntu 14-0 LTS?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-12
<szc> καλημέρα
<nabalm> einai edw o yianpan!!!?
<nabalm> kaneis allos?
<nabalm> ειναι κανεις αλλος?
<nabalm> ξερει κανεις ποιο προγραμμα του αντιστοιχο του photoshop?σε ubuntu
<kerato> gimp
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-05
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Fosscomm 2015 <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332803#p332803>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2743-4: Firefox regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2743-4/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2757-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2757-1/>
<Guest14726> kalispera paidia
<smile2222> xreisimopoio tin entoli "sudo chmod 777 /home/ubuntu/a/*" kai tha ithela egw na mou metratrepsi olous tous fakelous-ipofakelous kai arxeia se 777, eno auti i entoli mou metatrepi mono tous fakelous kai arxeia ston fakelo"a" kai oxi kai ta ipo-fakelous-arxeia
<smile2222> tous ipofakelous kai ta alla arxeia mou ta afini den ta metatrepi
<smile2222> mpori kanis na voithisi ???
<Phantomas> smile2222: man chmod
<Phantomas> εκεί θα δεις ότι υπάρχει μια επιλογή -R
<Phantomas> που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που θες (δεν χρειάζεται το wildcard στο τέλος του path)
<Phantomas> υποθέτοντας ότι θέλεις και ο κατάλογος a να γίνει 777
<smile2222> ναι ακρυβος
<smile2222> δλδ θα δοσο "sudo chmod -R 777 /home/ubuntu/*"??
<Phantomas> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/ubuntu/a
<smile2222> αα οκ, ευχαριστο πολυ
<Phantomas> να 'σαι καλά
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2754-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2754-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2765-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2765-1/> || USN-2764-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2764-1/> || USN-2763-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2763-1/> || USN-2762-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2762-1/> || USN-2761-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubunt
<Guest75217> kalispera
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2753-3: LXC regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2753-3/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 8ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ / 6-8 Νοεμβρίου 2015 ΤΕΙ ΑΘ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332828#p332828>
<pc_magas> Hello fellows how can I get the children on a DomNode?
<salih-emin> μίλα ελληνικά ρεϊ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, σόρυ λάθος κανάλι
<salih-emin> ...................
<Black_Horseman> hey pc_magas
<pc_magas> Black_Horseman, δουλεύω
<Guest32368> kalispera se olous
<Guest32368> exw ena usb kai otan thelo na diagrapso kati i na valo ekei kati mou dini auto to sfalma "Σφάλμα εισόδου/εξόδου"
<Guest32368> ti sto kalo fteei??
<kilon> γνωστό πρόβλημα, δεν είναι plug and play, είναι plug and pray
<Guest32368> δλδ δεν φτειαχνεται???
<Guest32368> το bug
<NikTh> Guest32368: Δεν είναι bug. Αυτό που θέλει να πει ο kilon (υποθέτω) είναι ότι το USB stick που έχεις μάλλον πάει για ανακύκλωση.
<Guest32368> aa ok σας ευχαρηστο πολυ
<pmaxk> hi to all..
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2766-1: Spice vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2766-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313>
<Black_Horseman> meres
<salih-emin> to auto
<kilon> aloha
<salih-emin> aloha
<NikTh> Ειρήνη υμίν :P
<salih-emin> πάντα
<NikTh> Καμιά ταινιούλα της προκοπής έχει να προτείνει κανείς;
<salih-emin> όλο βλακίες έχει....
<salih-emin> οτι έχω δει είναι χάλια
<kilon> περιμενω να έρθει το Martian
<kilon> ωραίο ήταν και το ant-man
<NikTh> kilon: το ant-man το είδα. Καλούτσικο ήταν ναι. Το Martian δεν το έχω κοιτάξει καθόλου.
<kilon> δεν έχει έρθει ακομα
<kilon> αλλά ακούω πολυ καλά λόγια
<katerinaki> geia sas.exw linux kai otan kanw klisi sto skype den me akoune ti lete na simveni?
<katerinaki> geia sas.exw linux kai otan milaw sto skype den me akoune kseri kanis ti simveni?
<katerinaki> ?
<katerinaki> kseri kanis kati
<katerina> exw linux kai otan kanw klisi sto skype den me akoune kserete ti simveni?
<eliasps> katerina καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς στο forum για αυτό το πρόβλημα: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org.
<katerina> eipa mipos kseri kanis edw giati sas vrika tixea
<eliasps> Χρειάζονται λεπτομέρειες για την επίλυση τέτοιου προβλήματος. Όπως τι έκδοση Ubuntu έχεις (αν έχεις Ubuntu και όχι κάποια άλλη διανομή Linux), τι κάρτα ήχου, προκειμένου να σου πουν τι να κάνεις για να το διορθώσεις.
<eliasps> Αυτό δύσκολα γίνεται εδώ. Στο φόρουμ θα σου εξηγήσουν τα μέλη τι πληροφορίες χρειάζονται και πως θα τις βρεις.
<katerina> lubundu legete to programa
<katerina> litourgi kanonika to skype to 8ema ine mono oti den me akoune
<katerina> exei kanis kamia idea
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-08
<smile2222> καλησπερα σας
<smile2222> θελω να mount'αρο ενα εικονικο δισκο dvd για τα  πακετα στο synaptic δινω" mount -t iso9660 -o loop  /home/usr/Disk1/debian-8.2.0-i386-DVD-1.iso /media/dvd1-mountpoint" και δεν το φορτονει ως dvd αλλα η εικονα που φαινεται στο desktop είναι σαν σκληρος δισκος και οχι σαν dvd, ενω αν το
<smile2222> φορτοσω στο /media/cdrom0 φορτονη σαν dvd αλλα ο cdrom0 δεν είναι εικονικος, πως μπορω να το κανω να φορτοσει σαν dvd σε εικονικο δισκο???
<bill__> kalhspera!egkatesthsa mia palaioterh dianomh linux mint kai mou leei oti den mporei na vrei kapoies anava8mhseis,entometa3ei mphka sto download center kai mou leei h teleytaia dianomh linux mint (cinnamon) yposthrizetai mexri to 2019,ayto shmeinei oto h dikh mou exei lh3ei?(eimai kainourios kai den 4erw ti paizei)
<bill__> please help!!!
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-09
<natsis88> kapoios pou na me vohtheisei me thn egkatastash!!!!!!
<Black_Horseman> speres
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-10
<gi4nnis> γεια σας, μόλις εγκατέστησα την τελευταία έκδοση και ενώ κανω Log in  με κωδικό με επεαναφέρει στην αρχική οθόνη έναρξης
<gi4nnis> να συμπληρώσω πως το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετώπιζα και στην προηγουμενη εκδοση όποτε προσπαθούσα να κάνω Log in
<gi4nnis> γεια χαρα, έχει κανείς απάντηση στο προβλημα μου?
<Phantomas> gi4nnis: Σε επαναφέρει στην οθόνη του login και σου λέει ότι έγραψες λάθος κωδικό υποθέτω;
<gi4nnis> οχι
<gi4nnis> με σψστο κωδικο
<gi4nnis> σωστο
<Phantomas> ναι, ρωτάω τι μήνυμα σου δείχνει
<gi4nnis> sytem prblem detected
<Phantomas> ubuntu 15.04?
<Phantomas> είσαι από άλλον υπολογιστή τώρα; Το έχεις δίπλα σου;
<gi4nnis> ναι ubuntu15.04
<gi4nnis> είμαι στον ιδιο υπολογιστη
<gi4nnis> σε win 10
<Phantomas> έχεις ένα 2ο pc να δοκιμάζουμε πράγματα ενώ μιλάμε;
<gi4nnis> το ιδιο προβλημα είχα και πριν εγακατταστησω τα 15.04
<gi4nnis> οχι
<gi4nnis> δυστυχως
<gi4nnis> απλα μου κανει εντυπωση
<gi4nnis> πως το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και στην προηγουμενη εκδοση
<gi4nnis> κατεβασα σημερα τα 1504 σε dvd
<gi4nnis> τα εγκατεστησα
<gi4nnis> και παλι τα ιδια
<gi4nnis> κατα τη διαρκεια της εγκαταστασης εβγαλε μηνυμα πως καποιες εφαρμογες δεν εγκαταστηθηαν αυτοματα
<gi4nnis> λεω να τα εγκαταστησω παλι αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πως μπαινω στο bios για να μπουταρω απο το dvd rom (dell laptop)
<gi4nnis> να δοκιμασω
<gi4nnis> εγκατασταση ξανα?
<Phantomas> κάνε τα εξής: Δοκίμασε πάλι να κάνεις login και σημείωσε κάπου *ακριβώς* τα μηνύματα που σου βγάζει όταν αποτυγχάνει. Μετά πάτα το συνδυασμό ctrl+alt+F1, θα σε βγάλει σε ένα console interface, που θα σου ζητάει το username, το γράφεις, και μετά το password
<gi4nnis> οκ
<Phantomas> το οποίο γράφεις (δε θα φαίνεται τι γράφεις, ούτε αστεράκια) και πατάς επίσης enter
<gi4nnis> οκ
<Phantomas> αν σε βάλει σε αυτή την περίπτωση, σημείωσε και τρέξε τα εξής
<Phantomas> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --yes upgrade
<Phantomas> γράφεις πάλι τον κωδικό σου εκεί (δε θα φαίνεται πάλι)
<gi4nnis> ναι...
<Phantomas> περιμένεις να κάνει update αν έχει, και αφού το κάνεις αυτό, τρέχεις ένα ls /var/crash
<Phantomas> σημειώνεις τι σου εμφανίζει
<Phantomas> και μας τα γράφεις εδώ όταν με το καλό ξαναμπεις
<gi4nnis> οκ
<gi4nnis> ευχαριστω πολυ
<Phantomas> αα, για να επανέλθεις στην γραφική οθόνη για login
<gi4nnis> ναι
<gi4nnis> ..
<Phantomas> όταν τελειώσεις με όλα αυτά, για να κάνεις reboot δηλαδή, πατάς ctrl+alt+F7
<Phantomas> οπότε σημείωνε, καν'τα και μόλις ξαναμπεις γράψε ένα Phantomas: για να με ειδοποιήσει :)
<gi4nnis> οκ
<gi4nnis> :)
<gi4nnis> τα εχω ηδη σημειώσει
<Phantomas> εκεί που λέω --yes στην εντολή που σου έδωσα, είναι δύο παύλες
<gi4nnis> οκ
<gi4nnis> απλα να πω
<gi4nnis> οταν κανω Log in
<gi4nnis> βγαζει μηνυμα πανω αριστερα
<gi4nnis> system error detected
<Phantomas> ναι, το έπιασα, γι αυτό θέλω το ls /var/crash
<gi4nnis> οκ
<Phantomas> και κοίταξε προσεκτικά μήπως σου εμφανίζει κάτω από το username, όταν προσπαθείς να κάνεις login ότι γράφεις λάθος κωδικό
<gi4nnis> το εχω τσεκαρει
<gi4nnis> δεν γραφει λαθος κωδικο
<Phantomas> οκ
<gi4nnis> στην δευτερη εντολη χρειάζεται ερωτηματικό στο τέλος?
<Phantomas> ακριβώς όπως στα έγραψα
<gi4nnis> οκ
<Phantomas> gi4nnis: στο τέλος μετά από το ctrl-alt-f7 και πριν κάνεις reboot, δοκίμασε μήπως σε αφήσει να κάνεις login
<gi4nnis> οκ
<gi4nnis> γεια χαρα
<gi4nnis> το μήνυμα που βγάζει κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ να μπω
<gi4nnis> ειναι "started light display manager"
<Phantomas> gi4nnis: έκανες αυτά που σου είπα προηγουμένως;
<gi4nnis> απλα δεν καταλαβα ποτε πρεπει να πληκτρολόγησω ctrl alt f1
<Phantomas> gi4nnis: όταν bootάρει απλά πατάς ctrl alt f1 και σου αλλάζει την οθόνη με κονσόλα
<gi4nnis> αφου φωσω κωδικο
<gi4nnis> δωσω
<gi4nnis> ?
<gi4nnis> και πατησω enter
<Phantomas> είτε πριν είτε αφού, το ίδιο είναι
<Phantomas> απλά σου είπα να δώσεις κωδικό για να δεις μήπως εμφανίζει και κάποιο άλλο μήνυμα
<gi4nnis> ok
<gi4nnis> janadokimazv
<gi4nnis> γεια  και παλι
<gi4nnis> με το ctrl alt f1 δεν γινεται τιποτα
<Phantomas> gi4nnis: πρέπει να τα πατήσεις ταυτόχρονα
<Phantomas> όπως θα πάταγες ctrl alt delete
<gi4nnis> αυτο εκανα
<gi4nnis> οταν ανοιγω τον υπολογιστη εμφανιζζεται
<gi4nnis> το  μενου γι ανα επιλεξω λειτουργικο
<gi4nnis> [πυε παταω τπ συμνδιασμο πληκτρων?
<Phantomas> αφού φορτώσει το ubuntu
<gi4nnis> ok
<kilon> δοκίμασε facepalm με keyboard
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-11
<Black_Horseman> meres
<talos-mintgr> kalimera
<Black_Horseman> hola
<salih-emin> eliasps, εδς ?
<salih-emin> εδω*
<eliasps> salih-emin ναι, τι γίνεται;
<salih-emin> μια χαρά
<salih-emin> έσπασε η "packaging παρθενιά"... χτες 02:00 και ανέβασα το πρώτο μου package σε δικό μου PPA
<salih-emin> χαχαααχαχαχαχ
<eliasps> Χαχαχα! Ωραίος! Έχει ενδιαφέρον έτσι;
<salih-emin> είχα κάτι δικά μου script/εφαρμογες
<salih-emin> ναι έχει
<salih-emin> αλλα είναι μανίκη
<eliasps> Ναι, πιστεύω άμα ασχοληθείς και άλλο όλο θα μαθαίνεις.
<eliasps> Τι ανέβασες
<eliasps> ;
<salih-emin> miso
<salih-emin> https://launchpad.net/~utappia/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<salih-emin> είναι το script που είχα φτιάξει για screencapture
<salih-emin> εγγραφή επιφάνιας εγασίας σε βίντεο
<eliasps> Βάλε και πακέτο για το Wily! Άμα το διατηρείς τότε καλό είναι να φτιάχνεις και για την τελευταία έκδοση. Να το εγκαταστήσω!
<salih-emin> βεβαια έκανα noob κίνηση και καταλάθος ανέβασα άλλη έκδοση
<eliasps> Τι διαδικασία ακολούθησες;
<eliasps> Καλά ναι, στην αρχή όλο τέτοια θα γίνονται.
<salih-emin> η διαδικασία είναι αστεία
<salih-emin> το έχω σε script πλέον
<salih-emin> και το κάνει μονο του
<eliasps> Κάτσε να κατεβάσω τον κώδικα να δω.
<eliasps> Ά έχεις κρατήσει το default rules. Αυτό το αρχειάκι με έχει παιδέψει πολύ.
<salih-emin> τελικα χαχαχααχχα το πέτυχα
<salih-emin> δεν έκανα χαζομάρα
<salih-emin> απλά επρεπε να περιμένω λίγο το build
<salih-emin> και τώρα μου έβγαλε αναβάθμιση
<salih-emin> !!!!
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> πλάκα έχει
<salih-emin> στο 2.4-1 δεν είχα dependency
<salih-emin> και τώρα ανέβασα 2.5.-1
<salih-emin> οπόυ το διόρθωσα
<salih-emin> χαχχααχ
<salih-emin> και τώρα μου το ανααθμισε
<eliasps> Ναι είναι ωραίο! Μπορείς να αναβαθμίζεις και τα dependencies στο PPA :P
<eliasps> Παίρνεις τον τελευταίο κώδικα upstream και τον βάζεις στο αποθετήριο.
<eliasps> Έχω αναβαθμίσει 5-6 πακέτα για το gnome3-staging ppa από την τελευταία έκδοση του GNOME.
<salih-emin> α δεν ασχολήθηκα με upstream
<salih-emin> μονο τα δικά μου
<salih-emin> φαντάσου απλά ήθελα να δω να πακετάρει
<eliasps> Άμα βρεις κανένα να αναβαθμίσεις, κάντο. Θα δεις και άλλα πραγματάκια.
<eliasps> πχ σέταρε το sbuild (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild) ή το pbuilder...
<salih-emin> δισκολα... χρόνος=0 είχα 2 ώρες χτές και σήμερα κενό
<salih-emin> και τα εκανα
<eliasps> Ε όποτε βρεις χρόνο.
<eliasps> Εγώ για το GNOME ακολουθώ 5 βηματάκια.
<eliasps> pull-lp-source <πακέτο> για να κατεβάσω την έκδοση που υπάρχει στο Ubuntu.
<eliasps> uscan για να μου φέρει την τελευταία upstream.
<eliasps> cd στην έκδοση του ubuntu που κατέβηκε.
<eliasps> uupdate ../teleytaio_upstream_tarball
<salih-emin> μπήκες στην ομάδα του Ubuntu Gnome ?
<eliasps> και έτσι περνάει τον κατάλογο debian από την έκδοση που υπάρχει στην upstream. Κοιτάς για αλλαγές στα dependencies, σπρώχνεις ότι patch υπάρχει και χτίζεις.
<eliasps> Όχι ακόμη. Προς τα εκεί το πάω. Μιλάω με τον developer του ubuntu gnome συχνά για πακετάρισμα.
<salih-emin> ωραία μια χαρ
<salih-emin> χαρά*
<salih-emin> χρειάζεται κόσμο
<eliasps> Έχω ένα θέμα εκεί πέρα με τον "leader", δεν ξέρω αν σου έχει πει ο Νίκος..
<salih-emin> οχι
<eliasps> Α.. Κάτσε.
<eliasps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad
<salih-emin> μονο οτι έχω ακούσει γενικα
<eliasps> Ο τύπος είναι community manager, founder... Και τι δεν είναι! Shuttleworth την έχει δει.
<salih-emin> ναι κάτι τέτοια άκουσα
<eliasps> Άμα κάτσεις και διαβάσεις 2-3 πραγματάκια για αυτόν, θα καταλάβεις περί τίνος πρόκειται. Για αυτό δεν πολύ γουστάρω να ασχοληθώ πλέον με τα "κοινοτικά" του UbuntuGNOME.
<eliasps> Τέλος πάντων, η όλη ουσία στο πακετάρισμα κώδικα που δεν υπάρχει στο Ubuntu είναι αυτό το αρχείο debian/rules. Το μόνο εκτελέσιμο.
<eliasps> Πχ έχεις δει ένα ωραίο project upstream που δεν υπάρχει στο ubuntu.
<eliasps> και θες να το φτιάξεις για ubuntu. το κατεβάζεις και με dh_make σου φτιάχνει τον κατάλογο debian. Ε, εκεί το κυριότερο είναι το πως θα φτιάξεις το αρχείο rules. Τα υπόλοιπα, control, changelog κλπ είναι ρουτίνα.
<eliasps> Αλλά δεν έχω βρει documentation για το rules..
<eliasps> Μόνο εδώ:
<eliasps> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<eliasps> Κατά τα άλλα αυτό που έλεγε ο Νίκος, δεν υπάρχουν tutorials για αρχάριους σε αυτό τον τομέα. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο.
<salih-emin> ε ναι...
<salih-emin> τώρα με τα snap packs όλα θα πάνε βρόντο
<salih-emin> όλοι θα φτιάχνουν snappy πακετα και δεν θα ασχολούνται με τα .deb
<salih-emin> είναι ποιο έυκολο
<salih-emin> και απλό
<eliasps> Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς γίνεται με αυτό.
<salih-emin> αυτά είναι πακέτα τύπου ".img" έχουν ότι χρειάζονται μέσα τους
<salih-emin> δεν κατεβάζουν τίποτα εξωτερικό
<eliasps> A. Οπότε ναι, λιγότερη δουλειά.
<salih-emin> όλοι οι μεγάλοι (εταιρίες κλπ) έτσι φτιάχνουν τις εφαρμογές του
<salih-emin> δηλαδή το concept υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια
<salih-emin> το ζητάει και ο Linus Torvalds
<salih-emin> να σταματίσει το dependecy
<eliasps> Αυτό θα γίνεται upstream απευθείας
<salih-emin> όλα να είναι static linked
<eliasps> ;
<salih-emin> όχι
<salih-emin> π.χ. είσαι developer και φιτάχνεις μια εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> αυτή έχει μεσα το binary της εφαρμογής σου
<eliasps> ναι
<salih-emin> και χρειάζεται και κάποια αλλα dependency έστω οτι είναι κάποια binary για γραφικά
<salih-emin> τα μοντάρει και αυτά μεσα
<salih-emin> και μετά το πακετάρυ όλο ευτό σε ένα snappy πακετο
<salih-emin> δεν πα να αναβαθμίσεις το σύστημά σου
<salih-emin> αυτό δεν θα σπάσει αν π.χ. αναβαθμιστεί κάποιο binary για γραφικά
<salih-emin> γιατί το έχει απομονομένα σε ένα δικό του περιβάλλον
<eliasps> Κατάλαβα.
<salih-emin> π.χ. το Steam
<salih-emin> έτσι δουλευει
<salih-emin> έχει δικά του στον φάκελό του
<salih-emin> δεν κατεβάζει του συστήματος
<salih-emin> δεν έχει dependnecy
<salih-emin> μισο λιγο
<eliasps> Οκ.
<salih-emin> διόρθωσα ένα bug
<salih-emin> και να ανεβάσω νεα έκδοση
<salih-emin> χαχααχαχαχ
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχα, ωραίος
<eliasps> Και πως θα γίνεται η διαδικασία; Πχ έχεις ένα upstream project, το GNOME. και θες να το κάνεις έτσι snappy για το ubuntu. τι χρειάζεσαι;
<salih-emin> ιδέα δεν έχω
<salih-emin> αχαχαχχαχα
<salih-emin> απλά διάβασα την λογική
<salih-emin> αυτό όμως που το κάνει ανώτερο απο το deb
<eliasps> Φαντάζομαι για να το ζητάει ο Linus θα γίνει universal σε όλες τις διανομές;
<eliasps> Ναι σίγουρα.
<salih-emin> είναι το γεγονός οτι έχει incrimental θπγραδεσ
<salih-emin> upgrades
<salih-emin> που σημαίνει οτι αν πάει κάτι στραβά
<salih-emin> κανει rollback σε παλιά έκδοση
<salih-emin> αυτό κάνει και η διανομή Ubuntu Snappy
<eliasps> Ναι και το υπόλοιπο σύστημα μένει ανέπαφο.
<salih-emin> έτσι
<salih-emin> όλο το Ubuntu Snappy είναι έτσι
<salih-emin> π.χ. έχει χωρίσει αρχιτεκτονικά το σύστημα σε:
<salih-emin> system
<salih-emin> userland
<salih-emin> το system είναι READ ONLY !!!
<salih-emin> μονο το userland έίναι εγγραψιμο
<salih-emin> σου θυμίζει κάτι ? :)
<salih-emin> Android, iOS, Windows Phone, Ubuntu Phone
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχαχ.
<eliasps> Ναι.
<salih-emin> όλα έτσι δουλεύουν
<eliasps> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έτσι είναι πιο σταθερό.
<salih-emin> και ασφαλές
<salih-emin> δεν μπορεί τιποτα να γράψει στο system
<eliasps> Γενικά όμως έτσι θα αλλάζει όλη η διαδικαδία χτισίματος μίας διανομής.
<eliasps> Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι να συζητήται για τις μεγάλες διανομές Linux προς το παρόν, για αυτό το μοντέλο.
<salih-emin> eliasps, στο
<salih-emin> changes
<salih-emin> οριζεις για το ποια διανομή (έκδοση)
<salih-emin> θα υποστηρίζεις ?
<salih-emin> εκεί είχα βάλει trusty δοκιμαστικά
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται αν θέλω για όλα ?
<salih-emin> μιας και το πακέτο είναι συμβατό με όλα
<eliasps> Όχι, τουλάχιστον δεν νομίζω να γίνεται έτσι
<eliasps> Ορίζεις στο αρχείο debian/changelog την διανομή
<eliasps> στην πρώτη γραμμή.
<salih-emin> captureme (2.5-1) trusty; urgency=low
<salih-emin> ετσι το έχω
<eliasps> <onoma_paketoy> (έκδοση); διανομή; urgency=...;
<eliasps> Φτιάχνεις νέο φάκελο, αντίγραφο του άλλου. Αλλάζεις στο changelog την διανομή και στέλνεις αυτό στο lp
<salih-emin> α μάλιστα
<salih-emin> το έπιασα
<salih-emin> θέλει πχ. για κάθε έκδοση να κάνεις διαφορετικό
<salih-emin> οκ
<eliasps> Πως χτίζεις; debuild -S;
<salih-emin> debuild -sa -S
<eliasps> Νομίζω ναι. Ίσως να υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος να το κάνεις μαζικά. Αλλά δεν νομίζω. Δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο.
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> thnaks
<eliasps> Ε τότε αλλάζεις τη διανομή στο changelog, χτίζεις και ανεβάζεις.
<salih-emin> κάτσε αν το φτιάξω για τα lts
<eliasps> Στείλτο μία και στο wily να το περάσω ;)
<salih-emin> βγήκε ο wily ?
<salih-emin> ok θα το κάνω
<eliasps> Άμα βάλεις wily; στην διανομή το φτιάχνει κανονικά για την 15.10
<salih-emin> εχμ.... εχω... εχμ... debian 8 testing εδώ και μήνες....
<eliasps> Μπορείς να το κάνεις από τη μέρα που δημιουργούνται τα αποθετήρια της υπό ανάπτυξη έκδοσης κανονικά. Άσχετα αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει επίσημα ή όχι.
<salih-emin> εδώ φτιάχνω το PPA
<salih-emin> και δουλευει και σε debian :P
<eliasps> Χαχαχα!
<salih-emin> o nikow φρικαρε
<salih-emin> οταν τον είπα
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχαχ
<eliasps> Πως και έτσι; :P
<salih-emin> μεγάλη ιστορία
<salih-emin> tl;dr
<salih-emin> καικε η καρτα γραφικών στο θυρίο λαπτοπ
<eliasps> Βάλε sid τουλάχιστον :P
<eliasps> Πωω..
<salih-emin> και έχω ένα αλλο
<salih-emin> Celeron Dual Core 2GB RAM
<salih-emin> οποτε το έχω σε Debian 8 testing 32bit
<salih-emin> και πεταει
<eliasps> Ε τότε ναι.
<eliasps> Τι γραφικό;
<salih-emin> XFCE
<salih-emin> λοιπόν ανεβάζω και σου λεω
<eliasps> Έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου με το openbox;
<salih-emin> οτα είναι είτοιμο
<eliasps> Ok
<eliasps> salih-emin καλό είναι στο control να βάλεις στο Build-Depends: και το zenity
<eliasps> δηλαδή να το κάνεις έτσι: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9), zenity;
<eliasps> χωρίς το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος.
<eliasps> salih-emin και εκεί που λες: --text "The <b>FFmpeg</b> library was not found in your system! \nPlease install it from your distributions Software Center and then try again."
<eliasps> πάλι στο Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9), zenity βάλε και αυτή τη βιβλιοθήκη που χρειάζεται.
<salih-emin>  αν αυτό το κρατάω μονο γιααυτον που δενθελει να βαλει PPA
<eliasps> Για να είσαι τυπικός κυρίως, έτσι ώστε όταν το εγκαταστήσει κάποιος να του λειτουργήσει out of the box που λένε.
<salih-emin> το εχω το ffmpeg
<salih-emin> το script δουλεβει σε όλες της διανομες
<salih-emin> απλά με το PPA αν θέλει να το βάλει κάποιος
<salih-emin> αυτόματα γίνονται εγκατάσταση
<eliasps> Α ναι δεν τα πρόσεξα από κάτω.
<salih-emin> για να δουμε
<salih-emin> μου έκανε reject την πρώτη φορα
<salih-emin> γιατί λεει ενώ είναι ίδια έκδοση
<salih-emin> έχει διαφορετικό contents
<salih-emin> File captureme_3.0-1.tar.gz already exists in Utillities, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification
<salih-emin> κάτι κάνω λάθος αλλά τι
<eliasps> Για κάτσε.
<eliasps> λοιπόν είσαι στον αρχικό φάκελο του κώδικα σωστά;
<salih-emin> nai
<eliasps> δίνεις dch -i για να επεξεργαστείς το changelog;
<salih-emin> οχι απλά ανοιγω το changelog με το χέρι
<salih-emin> πειράζει ?
<eliasps> Νομίζω ναι. Γιατί έτσι νομίζει πως πας να ανεβάσεις το ίδιο πράγμα. Δοκίμασέ το έτσι στο τερματικό να δεις αν θα σου δώσει το ίδιο σφάλμα.
<eliasps> Βασικά πάρτο από την αρχή.
<eliasps> σβήσε ότι έχεις και κατέβασε τα αρχεία από το PPA σου.
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> miso
<eliasps> https://launchpad.net/~utappia/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages
<eliasps> βασικά το tarball και το dsc
<eliasps> και κάνε το untar
<eliasps> αφού το κάνεις untar πήγαινε στον αρχικό φάκελο του κώδικα και σώσε
<eliasps> dch -r
<eliasps> βάλε στην διανομή την εκδοση που θες, (είναι στο nano) και μετά για να αποθηκεύσεις με ctrl + O, σβήσε από το όνομα το .dch( την κατάληξη του αρχείου)
<eliasps> Αν θες μπορείς να κάνεις και tag το version.
<salih-emin> ok miso
<eliasps> δηλαδή εκεί που λέει. captureme (2.5-1) trusty; urgency=low
<eliasps> μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο: captureme (2.5-1~wily) wily; urgency=low
<eliasps> Για δοκίμασε.
<salih-emin> ok
<eliasps> Όταν κάνεις την αλλαγή και αποθηκεύσεις το changelog (όχι ως changelog.dch) κάνε debuild και δες αν το δέχεται.
<salih-emin> sketo ?
<salih-emin> debuild
<eliasps> όχι
<eliasps> όπως το δίνεις
<eliasps> debuild -sa -S
<eliasps> Βασικά δες αν h diadikasia με το debuild -sa -S δεν βγάλει σφάλμα και το χτίσει κανονικά.
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> to exteise
<salih-emin> to esteila
<salih-emin> gia na doume
<salih-emin> ακυρο παλι
<salih-emin> χμμμ
<salih-emin> κατσε ρε συ θα το παρω απο την αρχη
<eliasps> το ίδιο σφάλμα;
<salih-emin> ναι το ιδιο
<salih-emin> κατι κανουμε λαθος
<salih-emin> νομιζω για διαφορετικές εκδόσεις κάτι άλλο πρεπει να γίνει
<salih-emin> αλλα τι
<salih-emin> XAAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> tha pethaneis sto gelio
<eliasps> για δώσε αντί για dch -r
<eliasps> dch -i
<salih-emin> oxi re
<salih-emin> xaaxxaax
<eliasps> Διαφορετική έκδοση ανεβάζεις;
<salih-emin> to kaneis apo to launchpad
<salih-emin> 2 click
<salih-emin> xaxaaxxaax
<salih-emin> xaaxaxaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30145/ppa-packaging-having-versions-of-packages-for-multiple-distros
<salih-emin> des thn prwth apantisi
<salih-emin> xaxaaxaxxaax
<salih-emin> xaxaax
<salih-emin> kathomaste kai kanoyume matzounia
<salih-emin> xaaxaxax
<eliasps> χαχαχαχαχαχ!
<eliasps> Οκ. Μόλις το κάνεις, κατέβασε τα αρχεία κάθε έκδοσης και σύγκρινε να δεις που παίχτηκε το λάθος χειροκίνητα.
<eliasps> Βασικά θα το κάνω εγώ :P Αφού θα τα φτιάξεις στο PPA θα τα κατεβάσω από εκεί ;)
<salih-emin> Ok
<salih-emin> nomizw ;egine
<salih-emin> gia des
<salih-emin> ta ekana apla copy
<salih-emin> ante thn kanw
<salih-emin> θα τα πούμε
<salih-emin> elias ευχαριστώ για όλα
<eliasps> Τα λέμε Salih! Tώρα που ασχολήσαι με αυτό, θα τα λέμε και πιο συχνά. Χαχαχαχα!
<eliasps> Θα έχουμε σπαζοκεφαλιές. :P
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-10
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-11
<Tassos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-14
<yiannis_81> καλησπερα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-15
<machi> pos mporo na rithmiso na prosarto ta diamerismata mono os rooter?
<machi> e thelo na alaksei auto kirios gia ta esoterika diamerismata tpoy sklirou
<maesrin> twra san aplo xristis xwris sudo mporeis na kaneis mount apo to bash xwris sudo?
<machi> nai
<maesrin> enas grigoros tropos pou mporw na skeftw einai na dwseis dikaiomata ekteleseis stin mount edoli mono ston root
<maesrin> chmod 700 /usr/bin/mount
<maesrin> me sudo etsi
<maesrin> efoson owner tis mount einai o root
<maesrin> episis mporeis kopseis to setuid permission bit apo tin mount
<machi> mporeis na mou ypodeikseis kapia istoselida na to perigrafei analitika?
<maesrin> gia na kopseis to setuid bit?
<maesrin> den xreizese istoselida
<maesrin> sudo chmod -s /usr/bin/mount
<maesrin> i opou allou einai to path tis mount
<maesrin> se emena sto fedora einai sto /usr/bin/mount
<machi> mono auti i entoli?
<maesrin> den xerw an exeis oikeiotita me to bash shell
<maesrin> indeed
<maesrin> vevea den xerw ti mporei na xalaseis meta
<maesrin> gia paradigma to grafiko kanei xrisi tis mount , kai sigoura den trexei ws root
<maesrin> den 8a mporeis pi8anon meta na kaneis mount flashaki apo to grafiko san non-root user
<machi> ok auo den einai provlima
<maesrin> gia na to epanafereis : sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/mount
<machi> mono auto?
<maesrin> giati den me pisteueis?
<machi> apla rotaw
<maesrin> nai ... mono auto
<maesrin> googlare setuid/setgid gia parapanw info
<machi> media/sp/mount mporei na einai to diko mou path?
<maesrin> gia to path tis entolis mount den enoeis? i to path pou 8a kaneis mount to partition?
<machi> sto path pou mou ypedeikses yparxoun ta gvfs-mount, grub-mount kai mmount
<maesrin> miso na bootarw ena ubuntu
<machi> ok
<machi> brika to mount sto /bin/mount
<maesrin> indeed
<maesrin> sto ubuntu einai sto /bin
<maesrin> to vriskeis me tin edoli whereis mount
<machi> nai
<machi> sudo chmod -s /bin/mount
<maesrin> da
<machi> auti einai i entoli?
<maesrin> trexe prwta ls -alh
<maesrin> 8a deis ena s
<maesrin> ena sta s sto owner permissions
<maesrin> meta tin edoli swsta egrapses auto to s 8a figei
<maesrin> stineis kati endiaferon machi? an 8es les
<machi> oxi
<maesrin> oxi den 8es? i den einai endiaferon?
<machi> apla edosa tin ls -alh kai mou edoxe enan katalogo fakelon tou home
<maesrin> ls -alh /bin/mount
<machi> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 40K Μάι  27 02:31 /bin/mount
<machi> auto mou edose
<maesrin> loipon to s simainei oti eina energopoimeno to setuid bit
<maesrin> xereis ti simainei auto?
<maesrin> oti opios ektelei tin edoli 8a trexei san ton owner tou arxeio , dld ton root
<machi> oxi
<maesrin> o owner einai to proto user name pou vlepeis sto apotelesma tis ls
<maesrin> to deutero einai to groupname
<machi> opote na efarmoso tin enoli pou mou edeikses?
<maesrin> etsi lew
<machi> ok
<maesrin> i epilogi einai diki sou, ka8ws kai oi sinepies.... xaxa
<machi> kai pali moy ta anoigei xoris password
<maesrin> afaires ta dikaiomata ekteleseis se olous ektos apo ton owner
<maesrin> sudo chmod 700 /bin/mount
<maesrin> pws prospa8eis na kaneis mount partitions?
<machi> den katalaba ti les
<maesrin> pws na kaneis mount ena partition apo to grafiko i apo to commandline?
<machi> paw stis topoytesies kai kano aristero klik sta particion
<maesrin> malista
<maesrin> apo to grafiko perivallon distixws machi den mporw na se voi8isw apo pou mporeis na to kopseis
<maesrin> isws kapoios allos apo edw 8a mporouse na se voi8isei
<machi> na doso sudo chmod 700 /bin/mount ?
<maesrin> auto afora to commandline den xerw pws ta kanei mount to grafiko
<machi> den katalaba kai polla
<machi2> den mporo na mpo sta particion
<maesrin> ara eisai koble?
<machi2> oxi fisika
<maesrin> giati ? auto den i8eles?
<maesrin> na min mporeis na kaneis mount ta partitions
<maesrin> paw gia masa , 8a epistrepsw se ligo
<machi2> proton giati den blepo to home mou kai deutron den mporo na to kano os rooter
<machi2> kala ki ego pao na katargiso ton neo hristi
<pc_magas> Kalisperss
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<maesrin> geia sou pc_maga
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-16
<christos> Στο ubunhtu 16.10 η Ελληνική γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί system wide.
<christos> Μήπως κάτι φταίει με την Ελληνική μετάφραση;
<maesrin> geia sas paidia
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-13
<Tassos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα! :)
<Tassos> Κοιτάω λίγο περί Media Center (  ώστε να δοκιμάσω κανένα ) και το μάτι μου έπεσα στα  OSMC, OpenELEC, Librelec & Kodi
<Tassos> το Kodi είναι και αυτό από μόνο του ένας Media Center ;
<Tassos> Μάλιστα, όπως πολύ αποθαρρυντικά βλέπω τον τελευταίο καιρό, το κανάλι μας εδώ έχει πέσει πολύ τώρα τελευταία :/
<Tassos> Όποιου του είναι εύκολο, ας ρήξη μια ματιά εδώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=33005
<Tassos> Ευχαριστώ καλό σας βράδυ. :)
<p00t> kalispera sas
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-14
<Tassos> Καλημέρα σας
<Tassos> Όποιος επιθυμεί ας μας πει την άποψη του : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&p=341537
<Tassos> Καλημέρα NickTux ! :)
<NickTux> Καλημέρα Tassos
<Tassos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=33008
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-15
<a_> χαιρεται
<a_> εχω ενα θεματακι που μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα
<a_> οταν ανοιγω το Pc και προσπαθω να μπω στα ubuntu μου βγαζει error to read or write outside of disk hdo και απο κατω μου βγαζει erro you need to load kernel first
<a_> ξερεις κανεις γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. :)
<Tas-sos> Όποιος γνωρίζει ας πει την άποψη του : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32938
<kerato> forum, poso kairo eixa na mpw
<kerato> Εγγραφή:14 Μάιος 2008
<Tas-sos> χαχα
<Tas-sos> kerato: στο forum αναφέρεσε φίλε ή εδώ ;
<kerato> forum
<Tas-sos> κρίμα ρε :P μας έχουν φάει πλέον τα social media ή δε ξέρω τι... και εγώ βέβαια επειδή τρέχω με διάφορα μερικές φορές κάνω μεγάλα διαστήματα να μπω.. αλλά προσπαθώ να μη χάνω την επαφή
<Tas-sos> και εδώ το κανάλι βλέπω πως έχει πέσει και λειπάμαι... :(
<Tas-sos> καλώς τα παιδιά eiosifidis , diamond_gr
<Tas-sos> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-08
<dorei> me ekane prompt o firefox na energopoihsw to drm :S
<dorei> telos to opensource sano ki apo thn firefox
<dmk> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-14
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-10-09
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά! :-)
<groudon_> χαιρε φιλε
